# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Туполев_ские машины

## SergeyL

УБЛ-ка

----------


## ZaSlon

Тоже УБЛ-ка

----------


## алтын

> На предприятии КАЗ им.С.П.Горбунова – филиале ПАО "Туполев" проводят капитальный ремонт трех самолетов Ту-160 по заказу министерства обороны РФ. РИА Фото, Максим Богодвид

----------


## Fencer

"Нашему Ту-134А-3 с рег номером RF-66002 присвоено имя собственное - Георгий Гроссу в марте 2016 года. Не раз мы видели эту машину под управлением подполковника Георгия Гроссу над городом Владивостоком во время торжественных событий. Экипаж Ту 134А-3 подполковника Георгия Гроссу хорошо известен на Тихоокеанском флоте. Лайнер давно задействован на перевозке личного состава к местам службы в дальних гарнизонах и оперативно используется на других маршрутах. За почти сорок лет лётной службы у Георгия Гроссу набралось более 10 тысяч часов налёта по СССР, России и странам СНГ. В разные годы освоил управление самолётами таких моделей, как Л 29, Ил 28, Ту 16, Ту 134. В авиаэскадрилье в Кневичах служба с 1988 года."
 Источники ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация и ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
На 70-летие Победы лайнер под управлением Георгия Гроссу участвовал в авиационном параде над Владивостоком.
 А 22 октября 2015г. на 62-ом году жизни скоропостижно скончался командир отряда ТУ-134 войсковой части 62250, Заслуженный летчик России, летчик-снайпер, подполковник Гроссу Георгий Григорьевич.
 5 марта 2016г. самолет стал именным - https://ok.ru/video/92850883072

----------


## Fencer

Ту-134АК RA-65690 (снято 25.05.2016 года)

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*Ту-154М* RF-85855 МА ВМФ России, 9 июня 2016 г.:

Фото: Wister.

----------


## Fencer

Группа "356-й ап" на сайте "Одноклассники" (источник https://ok.ru/group/56041790570531)

----------


## Avia M

"Лебедь" действительно белый... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

"Катапультируемые кресла на китайском бомбардировщике Н-6К "

   

Катапультируемые кресла на китайском бомбардировщике Н-6К: dambiev

----------


## OKA

Ту-154Б-2 RA-85605 УТП / Tu-154B-2 RA-85605

----------


## Fencer

"Когда я был на первом курсе СВВАУЛШ, мне мой друг прислал фото, на котором был незнакомый мне самолёт.
 Он его "обозвал" Ту-22М2.
 Этот парень призвался в армию осенью 1971 года, попал в Канск в ШМАС, стал стрелком-радистом на Ту-16, попал в Дягилево.
 Вот там летом 1972 года он и сделал этот снимок.
 Это фото пролежало у меня почти 45 лет." (источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/morskaj...3331/page-1924).

----------


## OKA

Ту-134УБ-Л RF-66049 УТП / Tu-134УБ-L RF-66049

----------


## OKA

"Spotting day в Храброво..
Ту-134УБЛ RF-12041 МА ВМФ России (c/s 64073 , он же s/n) ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация "

  

Полностью здесь :

Military гость в Храброво - Дневник пришельца

----------


## OKA

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/999333.html

----------


## Fencer

Ту-134АК RF-65912 (снято 04.04.2018 года).

----------


## Гравилётчик

***

***

***

***

***

***

***

***

***

***

***

***

***

***

***

***

***

***

***

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*Ту-22М3* на праздновании Дня Воздушного флота России, авиабаза «Белая», г. Усолье-Сибирское Иркутской обл.
         
https://baikal24.ru/text/18-08-2018/na_aviabaze/

----------


## OKA

https://mil-avia.livejournal.com/549130.html

Ещё фото :



https://mil-avia.livejournal.com/549487.html

----------


## OKA

" Эффектная фотография cамолета комплексной разведки Ту-214Р (регистрационный номер RF-64514, заводской номер 42305014, серийный номер 514) ВКС России над Сирией. Точная дата съемки не сообщается.

Самолеты Ту-214Р с февраля 2016 года периодически осуществляют развертывания в Сирии.



Самолет комплексной разведки Ту-214Р (регистрационный номер RF-64514, заводской номер 42305014, серийный номер 514) ВКС России над Сирией (с) fighter_bomber_ "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3583250.html

----------


## FLOGGER

А заголовок-то поправить слабО? Или не важно?

----------


## OKA

" Усилиями людей Минобороны России поднят на крыло Ту-154, который около 7 лет простоял во Внуково. Вчера самолёт успешно перегнали из Внуково в Чкаловский, на место своей новой базы.

Это борт Ту-154М RA-85843, который ранее принадлежал СЛО "Россия". Самолёт 2001 года выпуска. Теперь у данной машины начнётся новая лётная жизнь в ВВС России.

На следующей неделе воздушное судно отправится из Чкаловского на завод в Самару для выполнения капитально-восстановительного ремонта. "

Помониторьте Чкаловский - Страница 160




" Ту-154М RA-85843 около 7 лет находился на хранение во Внуково, 20 января 2020 борт перегнали на новое место базирование Чкаловский.
На видео первый заход с посадкой после хранения!

Фото заставка: Павел Фетисов

https://russianplanes.net/photer/Pavel_Fetisov "

----------


## Fencer

> А заголовок-то поправить слабО? Или не важно?


А что не так в нем?

----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

Ту-95 и его модификации https://vk.com/club12075370

----------


## Fencer

В дальневосточном полку стратегических ракетоносцев Ту-95мс выполнены плановые полёты https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

Кузница военных штурманов https://fotosn.ru/2019/03/24/%d0%ba%...d%d0%be%d0%b2/

----------


## Fencer

Источник http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp....php?album=129

----------


## Fencer

Источник http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp....php?album=136

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://www.sgvavia.ru/photo/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://www.airliners.net/photo/Russ...6mGevwSSLc0%3D

----------


## Red307

Разбирал старые фото деда.


подпись сзади


фотокопии подтверждения


Это, как я понимаю, первый полет 155й машины.



Это - 204й.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviapix.ru/photo/15050/

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id307097
https://russianplanes.net/id307133

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviapix.ru/photo/15585/

----------


## Fencer

Источник RA-65986 - PLANESPHOTOS.NET

----------


## Fencer

Источник RF-66014 - PLANESPHOTOS.NET

----------


## Fencer

Источник RA-85587 - PLANESPHOTOS.NET

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviapix.ru/photo/16172/

----------


## Fencer

F-4 Phantom из VF-102 перехватывает Ту-16 египетских ВВС над Средиземным морем 12 января 1971 года.

----------

